# Raw Feeding



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_do...bdisvBBI&ext=1349165374&hash=ASu_fp01r3xidddn

Oops getting too cocky with my computer skills. 
It's supposed to be Work Wonders by vet Tom Lonsdale.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not opening for me Karen 

Will try looking it up separately x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's cos I ' ll have done it wrong Mairi, just getting too big for my boots thinking I'm becoming a computer whizz


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> That's cos I ' ll have done it wrong Mairi, just getting too big for my boots thinking I'm becoming a computer whizz


:laugh::laugh:

Looks a great book Karen ...with great reviews... Have ordered it!!

I must be Amazons best customer...


----------

